# Daniel Abraham, Long Price



## Amanita (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello fellow forum members,

did anyone read the series in the title?
I've just finished and I'd to get your opinions if you've read it too. 
The series is definitely interesting and it did grip me, but it's also got its flaws. I especially liked the characterisation and the magic system, the world-building wasn't very satisfying in all aspects however. Still, I can recommend it.


----------



## FireBird (Aug 10, 2012)

I am conflicted as far as that series goes. I liked the first three books but disliked the last one. The first three books had good characters and had good antagonists that I could identify with. (Maybe not Seedless, but he's just awesome anyway.) The fourth book had that random girl and I just wasn't attatched to the book as much as I was the other three. (Yes, I care about good antagonists.)

The characters were altogether wonderful. Otah, Micah, Seedless, Otah's sister, and that general whose name I can't remember are standouts for me. The magic was good and provided a lot of room for clever ideas. Locally, the world building was done very well, but I never got a picture of the whole thing in my head. I always knew that town, or that city. I had all the dots but did not have enough information to connect them together. This is especially apparent in the third book when places are introduced that I didn't even know existed. 

Overall, despite the flaws, they were good books and I do recommend them. If you liked the books his Dagger and the Coin series is great as well.


----------



## Amanita (Aug 10, 2012)

> I am conflicted as far as that series goes.


Me too. It's true that the antagonist in the last book is much less well-rounded than the earlier ones. Usually, we're getting the perspectives of the antagonists, but not this time and the girl's behavior comes a bit out of the blue.
For me, the society was lacking in social values or ethics. There were court etiquette and trade but hardly any moral beliefs typical for the Cities and maybe different among the Galts. Their culture could have really done with more explanation, the only thing we found out about them where the facts that they had some sort of Council rather than a monarchy and that war rape was completely accepted among them. 
The moral problems of the individual characters where done very well, but they weren't really connected to their cultural background. In book three, I've also been asking myself why a nation where violence and murder as so common doesn't have any armed forces.


----------



## FireBird (Aug 10, 2012)

Its been awile since I read them so I can't recall those bits and pieces of the story. As for your last point, if at any time any nation went to war with them they could have Seedless destroy every crop and every womb or that rock andat cause massive earthquakes. They seemed to have a small guard but thats about it.


----------

